

Show HN: A portfolio for a hacker's life - dsowers
http://www.mycelial.com/

======
grest
Nice format. I like the simple design you've got going on. Building some
projects at the moment... tagging my projects with the different tools I've
used is especially useful. I can see how when there are more users I can
connect my projects with others using the same technology. Nice Job!

------
dividebyzero
I really like this for a visual resume. It's especially relevant for all of
the people who don't like LinkedIn. Nice work.

